# Flump's Grand day at Margate 6/1



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats it from now on I'm only going fishing with JD or Dodge, at least least they have the common decency to catch less fish than me.

Obviously Nick hasn't been able to wipe the smile of his face long enough to write a report, so I'll guess I'll do it. :roll:

Met up with Nick (Flump), and his home made yak ( made entirely by match sticks and clag glue :shock: ) at the Margate boat ramp. The wind was coming from the North East about 10kts, but slowed right down during the morning.

Any way I'll keep it brief and hopefully Nick will fill in with more details later.

No Nick that's not big enough for QLD mate......keep trying
Nicks first Redcliffe Squire.









Come on Nick the bloody thing will have maggots crawling over it if you take any longer getting it off the bottom.
Nicks first Estuary cod.....54cm's.....notice its bigger than my PB. 










We were going to do one more drift over this patch we were fishing and then head on back. I went first and could only manage one little touch, so started paddling back, stopping on the way at another patch to do a drift. When the drift was finished I looked back and saw Nick still back at the other spot......WTF! the poor bugger must of got snagged or something. So I thought I would do another drift and if he's not back, I'll go back and see whats up. Drifted, looked back and he was still there. So I started to paddle over and then I saw his paddle in his hand and moving again............Then when he got closer I could tell, by that big cheesy grin, that the bugger had got a fish "I think this one is legal" he said.

47cm Squire









Anyways I got a 34 cm one, dont know how many Nick ended up catching....but I'm sure he'll let you know.

Met up with Benno back at the ramp with his sexy looking Dorado...... G'day ben.

Great morning to be out again and Nick was good company and gave me plenty of opportunities to take photo's... Good on ya Nick. ......hope there's no bad feelings about the nest of termites I put in your yak mate. :wink: :lol:

BTW the birds were working out a little further, so it looks like the tuna are back in town.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to Redcliffe Nick - good start too....bad luck Pauly practice makes perfect mate...

catch ya out there

Mick


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

What a great report&#8230;..I only wish I could make something as good out of matchsticks.

Well done boys, besides the "shit slinging" you blokes had a ball by the looks.

Great day on the water.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

> Nick (Flump), and his home made yak ( made entirely by match sticks


Its good to see Nick finally getting the timber ship on the maroon water and in decent conditions at last..well done mate, and great you could top the plumber on the first day together. :shock: :lol: :lol:

Paul bet you are really smarting tonight, but you took some nice snaps [not fish :lol: ] of the new man to Qld waters


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Guys.....still can't wipe the smile off the dial 

One of those nice days out that ends up with a few nice fish and thanks very much Paul for letting me in on a couple of your secret spots  , I had a fine time and I didn't loose anything (cheers Mr Gates  )

Yep, caught a few fish for a change. First up was a 34cm Squire...nearly first legal one. Was getting heaps of taps at this point on every drift over Pauls small reef but just wasn't connecting. Paul told me just to slow things down and wait a bit longer before setting the hooks. OK I thought, lets see what happens. Next drift a slightly smaller Squire at about 32cm. It's now that things get interesting.

Next drift, loads of taps over a distance of probably about 5 to 10 metres, strike, nothing...hmmmmm....let the SP drop back to the bottom....bang...it gets smashed by something much better. Line stripping off the little 1000 reel, first run took about 30 metres, eventually get the nice Cod into the yak without too many problems. First ever one and apparently a decent size (HOF No 1 position  ). Only ever seen photo's of these fish and they certainly don't them any justice, stunning and pretty mean looking (see underwater shot). Paul said that these fish taste good but are terratorial and pretty much live in one spot all their lives, so after a couple of happies and a measure back it goes good and strong  .

Another smaller Squire of about 25cm was "done" and swiftly returned, then the next few drifts over the reef saw me miss it by a few metres. Yelled to Paul one more drift and them I've got to head in, started the drift badly and was missing the reef again, so paddled forward 20 metres and recast. Just at the end of the reef the SP got nailed again by something substantial. Hit like a train steamed off, then everything went slack. The little bugger had decided to swim full tilt at me and tried to hide under the yak :shock: . A few cranks of the reel and it was in the net. At 48 cm's easily my biggest ever Squire  and tasted fantastic steamed on the Barbie 

Just before we got to the reef I called to Paul about the birds working in the distance and asked if it was worth a trip over. No came the reply, at this time of year they are too flighty and move too quick. Sure enough a stink boat ploughed into them about two minutes later and they all disappeared for the rest of the morning. Weird.

Hi to Ben who we met at the end and heres a couple more happy snaps.....cheers..........Nick 

PS....I promise not to upstage the host again :wink: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done guys

Excellent report and pics


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

top effort boys. Just be careful with that sledging, you may get a four day ban and have the rest off the yakkers refuse to play with you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice reports Guys,

Well done Paul on showing another yaker your turf, 

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice one Flump, good to see a southerner showing these Qld's how to fish. :lol: :lol: :lol: Looks like a top day out on the water guys.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Onya Nick. Yak's looking good after a service too.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice going guys.
that is the reason we had to send nick away fro sydney


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good to see you settling in up there Nick. Nice fish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTINXOEAAB9fgAAQQCMACAnT2AA/7/6wMACttDVP0RMo2k8U9EGjRp5QBqekyCekgABoA2oRHqZTQ0AaAAAGKUu+7LzyR9pWT2To8mrd3fZ7n0wszDyqQdI1vaBnmQnNI0fkHrLM8WEFqslG/BsIOZD6hdVghQ9Tajpa6xZJR4z9JT6itqi+ItAl2gGI9nO+vCTBDbuXfdhSmpdENojDO4FICaiF9UDu1pTbGsVHyHURIkXZLPROukkSSmwLjUsIKRVXMYTvHfnYSC35r/F3JFOFCQMg1c4Q


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul,

Are you available for my next fishing trip to take the photos of my catches???? You seem to take a reasonable snap. You could make some nice coin as official AKFF photographer   

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice squire and cod there Flump. That's also a nice kayak as well.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Nick it was great to go fishing with you and seeing how your a local now I'm sure we'll get plenty of opportunities to get out again.......and I really dont mind you catching more.....all part of the fun. 

And as far as using Sydney tactics......Hmmm......nuke chook s/p's, 2 gram jig head and bream fishing gear. Sounds pretty typical of what we use at Redcliffe. :? :lol: .......

I would say that Flump has jumped the fence and is well on the way to getting a maroon jersey and swearing allegiance to King Wally. :lol:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks one and all....reckon I can get used to going out and catching a couple of nice fish a session :lol:

Paul, it really was great to meet you and I'm looking forward to learning about a few more of your secret spots mate (and finding a few of my own to share with everyone)

The tactics employed on Sunday really were unusual for me. Usually it's trolling around with HB's. But with the prospect of a Bream or Flatchap I figured a Nuke Chook might be the go


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Good effort Flump, you'll have to get into the habit of letting Paul catch the bigger fish. The rest of us do. :lol: 
Hope to catch up with you down that way in the near future. Like the look of your kayak.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Flump said:


> The tactics employed on Sunday really were unusual for me. Usually it's trolling around with HB's. But with the prospect of a Bream or Flatchap I figured a Nuke Chook might be the go


Shhhh! dont tell everyone that......you expose to say you studied all the fishing reports from Redcliffe and came up with the most used set up...........What are you telling us? that you've got more ass than class. :? :lol:

BTW I guess you can see why us Redcliffer's seldom go off the Peninsula to fish. :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

top read fellas, looked like a superb day out on the water 8)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good on you Paul and Nick - great day out on the water with fish and photos too!


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I put in three hours off Margate today before the breeze made it too much like hard work.

Only thing I got on the hook was an undersized lizard.

Though saw a small flounder when I was wading for a swim, a metre plus ray lazily swimming across the bottom and a jetty angler pulled in a half decent bream.

I did troll a SP for a while when moving between locations, when I pulled up it was half eaten, after that I did my trolling with the line looped around my big toe 

I also made the discovery that the the hole in the hull for the transducer quite nicely takes the butt of my rod. When paddling the line goes right over the top of my head and doesn't interfere with my paddling, bonus


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Duane said:


> I put in three hours off Margate today before the breeze made it too much like hard work.
> 
> Only thing I got on the hook was an undersized lizard.
> 
> Though saw a small flounder when I was wading for a swim,


Hi Duane,

Reading your report got me thinking... If you were to keep paddling roughly south east, would you run into (a) Bruny Island or (b) Moreton Island ? 8)

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

zzsteve said:


> Hi Duane,
> 
> Reading your report got me thinking... If you were to keep paddling roughly south east, would you run into (a) Bruny Island or (b) Moreton Island ? 8)
> 
> ...


Well this time of year it would be Bruny, but hopefully in winter, through the magic kayak portal, I could leave the ramp at margate and travel the same distance and be at Moreton


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Duane,
Let me know when you're doing the kayak portal thing and I'll try and launch from our Margate and hopefully end up at Bruny. We visited in December and the kids are still raving about the oysters from the rocks and the squid off the jetty on the top end.
Cheers,

Steve


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

very nice-it was a big day-bev


----------

